# Crazy violion music



## DesignLov3

I heard on my local, member-supported classical music radio station a brilliant work for the violin. It was the craziest combination of accented bowings, pizzicato, and Paganini-esque virtuosity. I did not catch the name of the composer or violinist. It was the most fascinating piece ofstring music I have ever heard would love to find out who the composer or piece was.

Thanks guys.


----------



## mueske

DesignLov3 said:


> I heard on my local, member-supported classical music radio station a brilliant work for the violin. It was the craziest combination of accented bowings, pizzicato, and Paganini-esque virtuosity. I did not catch the name of the composer or violinist. It was the most fascinating piece ofstring music I have ever heard would love to find out who the composer or piece was.
> 
> Thanks guys.


This is a bit vague.

Was it solo violin, or was there an accompaniment (Piano, orchestra?).


----------



## Ukko

"crazy" is not a useful description, y'know. If 'intense' fits at all, maybe it was Tartini. I have heard (on recordings) Oistrakh play some intense Tartini.


----------



## gmt

Some idle guesses, if it was for solo violin:
Milstein - Paganiniana
Rochberg - Caprice Variations
Ernst - Polyphonic Studies; Erlkönig


----------



## leevshan

Is it modern or classical era?


----------



## Head_case

DesignLov3 said:


> I heard on my local, member-supported classical music radio station a brilliant work for the violin. It was the craziest combination of accented bowings, pizzicato, and Paganini-esque virtuosity. I did not catch the name of the composer or violinist. It was the most fascinating piece ofstring music I have ever heard would love to find out who the composer or piece was.
> 
> Thanks guys.


I guess it was a solo violin piece?

Lol - it wasn't Paganini's Caprices then 

I heard Ravel's Tzigane being played for solo violin (no piano part). It was incredibly fierce.

Modern/contemporary? There's a huge solo violin repertoire out there ya know!

Guess you will have to write in and ask the music radio station unless you can come up with more specifics?


----------

